# Graphtec ce5000-40 cutter



## Bravo13 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got this cutter and can't get it to cut properly. I have been through the set up, the manual, etc. 

I am using PS/Illy CS3. After printing, I put the sheet on the carrier sheet that came with the cutter. I line up the registration marks as instructed. It will find the first one, but when it looks for the second one, it seems as though it is trying to go 11 feet instead of 11 inches. I have checked the settings in the software and it is all set to inches. 

I am using the plug in for Illy, and the cutting master 2 software. Any ideas of what I'm missing? This thing is really frustrating and my go through a window if I don't figure it out soon.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

How close to the edges of the paper are the registration marks? The registration marks haveto be completly inside the area bounded by the pinch rollers and not under the pinch rollers when the paper gets rolled back under the machine where the rollers are. Also, the image to be cut hast to be clear of the intersecting lines created by the registration marks. I haven't used the contour cut feature because of this. It means the image is so small after you give up the area for clearing the pinch rollers qand even more to cleat the area that interesects the registration marks. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## Bravo13 (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow. A year later. I had forgotten about this thread. I did solve most of my issues. I use Magicut 5.5 for darks, I can make the registration marks very close to the edge of the paper by using the sticky holder they sent, which doesn't last very long. 

I improvised using magic mask. I put the Magicut paper on the magic mask, then used a couple strips of plain white paper, one on each side, to make the cutter believe the paper was wider than it is. 

Many more issues with this cutter, but slower and surely figuring it out. I am just now starting to use it more and more with putting vinyl on hoodies and some jerseys. 

Anyways, you can try cheating the size of the paper and your image can then be bigger. Good luck and thanks for the response.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

sorry. saw there weren't any answer but didn't read the date


----------

